# Old sears digital table saw.



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

Just wondering how many people have these saws. Sears only sold them for a couple years may years ago. I bought one when new and love it. Still have it and it works perfect.
Anyone else have one? Like it? Tell us.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've heard of them....but never seen one. Do you have pictures.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Please elaborate of a "digital" table saw. Never heard of such and cannot imagine just what on a table saw could be digital.

George


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

Here are the pictures. Never mind the saw dust. I can raise or lower the blade by a couple of thousands and angle can be programed to tilt to within 1/2 degree (maybe less, don't remember). The repeatability is great. 

They also made a radial arm say that was digital.


----------



## NY-woodworker (Nov 19, 2013)

I have seen a few of these advertised on CL. Looks pretty cool, I wonder why they didn't last longer. I would think the combination for electronics, vibrations and saw dust might not have been good overall. Good for you she's been a trooper! :thumbsup:

BTW What's the weight for off the back for?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's pretty cool. I'd buy it today if it was offered on a decent model saw.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

I misspoke earlier. I can raise it by 1 thousandth of and inch and tilt it every .1 degree.
It came with about a 3/4 hp motor and I put a 1 1/2 ph motor on it. The tilt mechinism tilts the motor and since it weighs quite a bit more than the 1/2 hp motor, I added the weight to help the screws pull the motor up (like a counter balance). The angle tilt screws worked good with out the weight but I figured it would last longer to take some of the weight off and help them.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks like another digital tool that was just ahead of its time. Someone should rethink the idea and update it so control could be done from a durable touchscreen you could mount wherever you want. It could even be an AP you run on your phone for that matter. JMHO


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Feb 18, 2009)

4DThinker said:


> Looks like another digital tool that was just ahead of its time. Someone should rethink the idea and update it so control could be done from a durable touchscreen you could mount wherever you want. * It could even be an AP you run on your phone for that matter.* JMHO


Reminds me that my 9 year old granddaughter saw me frowning and asked what was wrong.

I explained that I was thinking hard about how to solve a problem I was having in the shop.

She said, "Boppa, I'm pretty sure there's an app for that"! :smile:
.
.


----------



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

What year is that?

IMG_0123 by Sir Robin47, on Flickr


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That "digital saw" looks like a solution for a problem that has not yet been defined. Who could ever make use of that kind of accuracy?


George


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd use that pretty often cutting tennons and what not....if it was offered today I'd buy it.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't need that accuracy most of the time, but when it comes to angles (odd angles) I can repeat that angle anytime during the project. Same way with heighths. If I put a groove in a board (tennon) and can repeat it anytime and I can make the tounge to fit it exactually. I can come back to the same diminsion after making many other depth of cuts. Repeatability and no guessing any time is the best part.


----------



## dcblakley (Jul 3, 2018)

I have one also. It still works but occasionally it does not respond. I have to press different buttons, turn it off and on, even had to unplug and plug back in to get it to respond. I am guessing parts are no longer available. I don't want to think about going through the selection process for a new table saw.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

dcblakley said:


> I have one also. It still works but occasionally it does not respond. I have to press different buttons, turn it off and on, even had to unplug and plug back in to get it to respond. I am guessing parts are no longer available. I don't want to think about going through the selection process for a new table saw.


 I've read on line quite often with a condition you describe to take the switch apart and clean it.

Mine has stood the test of time but it still makes me nervous. I think the biggest downfall is to bottom out the up/down, angle screws. When its bottomed out the motors will keep trying to move and will probably burn something out. Over the years, I have been lucky and shut mine down quick and nothing burned out. One thing I did was put an inline fuse in the wire that goes to both the up/down and tilt motors. Mine will run on a 3/4 amp fuse. It won't run on a 1/2 amp fuse. Blows very quick. If there is any binding or if it bottoms out, the fuse blows and no damage to anything. I love my saw and dust isn't any more of an issue than with a hand screw type saw. I do lube the screws and keep it clean which I feel helps. 

i was lucky, I did just buy another electronic saw on CL witch works great. I really didn't need it, but just in case something happens I have parts. I gave $100 for it, well worth the piece of mind.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

Forgot to mention. yes, I paid $100 for it but I did get some other goodies with it. I got 2 miter squares, and a new 2 blade delta dato attachment. This saw also had a newer 1 1/2 hp motor on it.


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

Hmm... never heard of such, but I would look hard at one today if I could find it!


----------



## Echo415 (Apr 3, 2018)

Looks like it would fit in a garage quite well...right next to the delorean.

I see electronics...old electronics...wonder how hard it is to get parts because i don't see a manual height or bevel adjustment.


----------



## phaelax (Dec 24, 2018)

> Who could ever make use of that kind of accuracy?


Folks with a machining background who feel a hundredth of an inch is still inaccurate


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

I've had this saw for about 30-35 years and its passed the test of time. I have always worried about the electronics going bad as parts are non existent any more. If the electronics does go out, there is no manual wheels to adjust by hand. I don't even think it can be converted to regular cranks. I haven't tried it, but there are nuts on the each motor shaft that I think you could put a socket and ratchet and adjust it by hand. Being worried about the electronics for years is what prompted me to buy a second complete working saw for parts if needed. 

I have always loved this saw. The Up and down digital readout accuracy is great, but I really don't need it saw for that. What I really like is if I'm making a project and cutting odd degree miters, I can keep track of the degrees, come back 6 months from now, punch the degrees in to the computer and it goes exactually back to that angle. Hopefully I will never need the saw I bought for parts, but it easier to sleep now.


----------



## mya3ju (Nov 30, 2021)

I've just got one of those (1hp), it's amazing how it works, the table size is bigger than the one I have had for many years which is great... yes, is an "old electronic" but still works great. 
Thank you for the fuse tip.


----------



## JESUSISKING (12 mo ago)

So I just got one of these for free actually. My neighbor had it and the motor was locked up. I have several motors so he gave it to me. He says everything works great besides that. I'm gonna put motor on today, I can't wait to yest drive this blast from the past! GOD BLESS! JESUS IS KING!


----------

